# Atrantil anyone?



## lsgv100 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have SIBO with Hydrogen and leaky gas. I found Atrantil very effective with smelly gas and bloating. I am still trying to find the best dosage for me. Did anyone try?


----------



## Bodivine (Jul 21, 2020)

*I've never heard of Atrantil. It sounds interesting. For me starting on fiber 3 times a day, (Psyllium) and taking Simethicone as needed and generic Immodium as needed has helped a great deal. I have the IBS-D type. At least now my gas is not smelly and when I pass gas I am safe from not having a bowel movement. *


----------



## Patti77 (Jan 5, 2022)

Atrantil has been helpful for me, it is pricey but does help while you are taking it, my symptoms return after a day or so w/o it.


----------

